# HELP! 05 Altima, Battery Connected Backwards



## SteelBlade (Aug 13, 2010)

:newbie:

I did not fully connect the battery on backwards, but I did get sparks from the (+) wiring touching the (-) nub of battery (1-2 seconds, 4 max).

It is on correctly now, all the 10/15/20 fuses under hood and inside were visually chked and replaced as necessary (one was bad). I don't know if the other larger fuses are ok or not as I'm not sure how to chk it.

THE PROBLEM IS, when I turn the key, nothing will start, no lights, no dash guages and indicators, no wipers, etc. The only thing that does work when I turn the key is the beeping noise letting you knowthe door is open.

One thing I did notice (and hope it is as simply as that) is what seems like fuses on the positive connector wire set (see attached pic) were burnt? I'm not sure what it's called, and not sure if it is a fuse, but it seems like it to me. Hopefully all I need to do is replace that...can I get it from any autoparts store?

Any assist would be greatly appreciated.








.... *** just realize I can't upload pics w/ my free membership until I get image loaded somewhere else...looking into it now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you blew the fusible link between the battery and starter/alternator. There's another relay under the hood there that should be like 50a or 80a or something high like that. It's toasted and needs to be replaced.


----------



## SteelBlade (Aug 13, 2010)

Appreciate the input.

I went w/ my hunch and replaced what they call the fuse block which is attached to the (+) battery wire clamp. Costs $22+, took a bit of effort to replace because the bolt was tightened pretty good. Other than that, everything works like a champ.

I guess I'm glad it wasn't the fusible links as I wasn't sure what it was, and all the goolge searches didn't help clear that up either.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

